# PO440 and PO446



## v8_dave (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello!

Our car came up with PO440 and PO446 when getting the codes pulled. I'm thinking one of these pipes is rusty and leaking on this old VT car. What are your thoughts on why I would have both codes? 

Thanks again!

-Dave and Aubrey


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Check the little rubber hose under the EGR BPT valve
It caused my codes. goes rotten.


----------

